# MBGFC Jena suzanne



## Capt. Myles Colley (Mar 12, 2008)

We fished the Na Kika rig on sat. morning and caught a 96# & a 80# yellowfin and a 27# dolphin. The water there was blue and there was alot of bait. We had to come in the first night to pick up some pepole so we started fishing our way north. The water got real dirty around the double nipple. On sunday we decided to relocate so we went to the squiggles the water there was blue and their were alot of fling fish. We caught a30# dolphin right of the bat then nothing for awile. Around 10 oclock we caught a blue about 250#s it was the boss ladys first blue marlin she did an awesome job. Shortly after we pulled the hook on a stud wahoo. Later that afternoon with about 20 min left to fish we caught a 51# dolphin. We ended up with first place dolphin and won some money in thec&r calcutta and the tuna calcutta for a total of $64,000. For the most part fishing was pretty slow. We just got lucky and got a few good bites.Congrates to the crew of Sophie Louiseand the Anie Girlon there blue fins that is awesome.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

good job on the dolphin and blue


----------



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats on your winnings and the blue. We fished Na Kika several years ago out of Venice, but we aren't sure where it is. Do you have the numbers for it?


----------



## Freddie Jr (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

Na Kika is 24 nm to the S/SW of Horn Mountain at 28 31.250 88 17.330 

Thunder Horse is 47 nm to the SW of Horn Mountain at 28 11.120 88 28.680


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats on your win! We saw the Mahi come off your boat, and knew it was a stud! I bet the boss is happy seeing his wife pull in her first marlin....way to go. By the way...I didn't see her swim at the dock.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats!


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

Great Job Myles!


----------



## BLKFLYZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Capt and crew!


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go Myles!!! Good Job!!!



Phil


----------



## Gemdandy (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Myles, we were stuck down there in that river water catching Jack Crevalle until about noon Saturday, then we found the Blue water about 10 miles east of Horn Mountain. A few small dolphin and blackfin at night, all in all SLOW FISHING! By the way, how much fuel did you burn this week-end?


----------



## Norton (Mar 24, 2008)

At a boy Myles :bowdown

Preacher


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

$64000.00 dollars worth ( fuel )

Congrats Capt. Miles on your winnings & your first place Dolphin


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey there ya go Cappy...Congrats on the winnings...Now I guess you'll have to use it to buy gas  Thanks for the report and keep up the good work!


----------

